# How do you tell the repop Chicago & Mission badges from originals



## barneyguey (Mar 6, 2018)

Howdy folks! I'm tempted once in a while by Chicago & Mission headbadges. However, I'm afraid to buy them because of the repops out there. Antone know the difference? Thanks, Barry

I did buy this Chicago badge, because I'm pretty sure it's original. LOL


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2018)

This Mission badge just sold on eBay.
I'm not sure how good the repops are now, but this one looked pretty real deal to me.
The only thing fishy looking, is that it doesn't look like it was ever mounted on a bike.
Have the repops become this good?
If so, throw your badge collections in the trash, because we're in trouble. Lol!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2018)

the paint usually gives them away. Real examples, the paint is never "lumpy"
also, I believe original's holes were punched, not drilled.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 6, 2018)

I looked at that and compared it to the repops and it looks more like an original than a repop to me?


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 6, 2018)

bricycle said:


> the paint usually gives them away. Real examples, the paint is never "lumpy"
> also, I believe original's holes were punched, not drilled.



So, all those nos Flyer badges you see with the holes drilled wrong are repops?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 765689 View attachment 765690 This Mission badge just sold on eBay.
> I'm not sure how good the repops are now, but this one looked pretty real deal to me.
> The only thing fishy looking, is that it doesn't look like it was ever mounted on a bike.
> Have the repops become this good?
> If so, throw your badge collections in the trash, because we're in trouble. Lol!




it does look real from the back, but the blue looks pretty lumpy to me...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> So, all those nos Flyer badges you see with the holes drilled wrong are repops?



doubtful.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 6, 2018)

This is what I noticed comparing an original with a repop


·        Original has line for window seal in first tower - repop doesn't

·        Top of second tower is shaped different

·        Letters are deeper and bolder on copy

·        Blue is a lighter color

·        Top edge uneven on original

·        The water the bear is standing in is shaped different

·        The bears noise is shaped different – it’s more pointed on original

·        All the carved spots in the roof are deeper and wider

·        The trees are different

·        The red line under Arnold Schwinn is wider and deeper on the copy which makes the chrome piece under Arnold Schwinn narrower.


----------



## catfish (Mar 6, 2018)

The best way to tell is to taste them. You should always taste test badges. I learned that from a very wise badge collector.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 6, 2018)

catfish said:


> The best way to tell is to taste them. You should always taste test badges. I learned that from a very wise badge collector.



I heard that too! They also said something about the smell?


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 6, 2018)

bricycle said:


> it does look real from the back, but the blue looks pretty lumpy to me...



We need a better photo, I don't know if those are lumps in the paint or dirt?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2018)

thinking new brass smells stronger than old brass, when rub with fingers


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> We need a better photo, I don't know if those are lumps in the paint or dirt?




You may be the new "Head badge Whisperer"....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 6, 2018)

What do repops and originals taste like? Can I get a scratch and sniff of each? Barry - the blue area in the badge Marty shows above from eBay looks like it's just dusty. I say original NOS...


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 6, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> What do repops and originals taste like? Can I get a scratch and sniff of each? Barry - the blue area in the badge Marty shows above from eBay looks like it's just dusty. I say original NOS...



Man, that's cool! I guess I lucked out?


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 6, 2018)

They now have a laser etching type process that is an exact repop! I believe Nostalgic reflections (or something close) has perfected the science! I am always skeptical when a badge is so nice and it is billed as NOS.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 6, 2018)

This is all the add said, it said nothing about being nos:


                         Vintage Arnold Schwinn Mission & Company Chicago USA Brass Head Badge

                      see pictures for condition and contact me with any questions thank you for viewing


I emailed him and he told me a antique dealer had passed away about ten years ago and he was going through the stuff and selling it. He has a few other badges and they look original?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2018)

The other thing that gave a little credence to the Mission badge was that the seller didn't appear to be a bicycle collector or know much about it.
I know, that doesn't mean much, but if that badge had been offered by one of us, I would've been much more skeptical.
I think you got one of, if not the nicest original Mission badges out there, Barney.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 6, 2018)

And gave away the honey hole in the process lol


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 6, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> The other thing that gave a little credence to the Mission badge was that the seller didn't appear to be a bicycle collector or know much about it.
> I know, that doesn't mean much, but if that badge had been offered by one of us, I would've been much more skeptical.
> I think you got one of, if not the nicest original Mission badges out there, Barney.



Wow! I never thought I'd win a lottery! That was one of the badges I thought I would never find. Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 6, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> And gave away the honey hole in the process lol



That's ok, maybe you guys will get something cool!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm just giving you a hard time @barnyguey 
I was fishing out of the same hole and pulled 2 badges out over the past few days


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2018)

To me, the Mission and Chicago badges are some of the most iconic Schwinn badges ever produced.
The symbolism on them really tells their story well.
My own theory on the Mission, is that they were made for the bikes sold to the Mission Inn, Riverside, California.
The mountain behind the Mission Inn is Mt. San Antonio, locally referred to as Mt. Baldy.
And, of course the bear at the bottom is the iconic California Grizzly Bear which like Schwinn, exists no more.
Just my own interpretation of what I see on that badge.
Definitely, one of my favorites.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 6, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> To me, the Mission and Chicago badges are some of the most iconic Schwinn badges ever produced.
> The symbolism on them really tells their story well.
> My own theory on the Mission, is that they were made for the bikes sold to the Mission Inn, Riverside, California.
> The mountain behind the Mission Inn is Mt. San Antonio, locally referred to as Mt. Baldy.
> ...



Thanks for the information! Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2018)

Here are some images of the Mission Inn, at Riverside, California.


 

 

 

 Notice the font style of the sign above the archway.
This hotel was considered to be one of the finest in the nation at the time that the Schwinn badges were produced.
I'm guessing that they had the fleet of bicycles made for their guests to ride while they were staying at the Inn.
What do you guys think?
If not that, then what retailer sold Mission bicycles?
I've never heard of one or seen anything in print, to suggest that these bicycles were ever sold retail.
I've always been curious about the badges, and from what little bit of research that I've done on them, this was the best theory I could come up with.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm sure, that what follows, is way more than you care to know about the Mission Inn.
But, it may explain why there's the potential for a badge like the Mission, to have been contracted for a specific customer of AS&Co.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 6, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> To me, the Mission and Chicago badges are some of the most iconic Schwinn badges ever produced.
> The symbolism on them really tells their story well.
> My own theory on the Mission, is that they were made for the bikes sold to the Mission Inn, Riverside, California.
> The mountain behind the Mission Inn is Mt. San Antonio, locally referred to as Mt. Baldy.
> ...




Yep, and here is the very sign that advertised the aforementioned bicycles.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 6, 2018)

@saladshooter - Wow I saw that listed a couple times but never read the description.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 6, 2018)

It's a super cool sign and I'd love to own it but his price and shipping is a little over the top.


----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 6, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Here are some images of the Mission Inn, at Riverside, California.View attachment 765742 View attachment 765743 View attachment 765745 View attachment 765746 Notice the font style of the sign above the archway.
> This hotel was considered to be one of the finest in the nation at the time that the Schwinn badges were produced.
> I'm guessing that they had the fleet of bicycles made for their guests to ride while they were staying at the Inn.
> What do you guys think?
> ...




Marty,
Put on your finest tweed and go visit the Mission Inn Historical Society in person and find out if there is any 
information on any sort of bicycle collaborative effort between the Inn and Schwinn.  Or type out a lengthy email ? I think the Tweed outfit and you in person would be more interesting !

s


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 6, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Yep, and here is the very sign that advertised the aforementioned bicycles.
> View attachment 765788



That came from The mission Inn?


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 6, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> That came from The mission Inn?




Nah, I doubt it. It's just for sale on eBay and I thought it went along with the story.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 6, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Nah, I doubt it. It's just for sale on eBay and I thought it went along with the story.



Lol
You had me there for a minute.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 6, 2018)

@saladshooter - false narrative lol


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 6, 2018)

Great read Marty. Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 12, 2018)

I got the badge today and it's brass for sure! It looks like nickel rather chrome plating and has no lumps in the paint, just lots of scratches and nicks. It sure has the feel & look of age. As far as the smell, I can't smell very well at all, and can't tell you what it smells like. lol


----------

